# Router bits from woodline



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey there guys and gals I found a good place for router bits I bought myself a little belated chrismas present. I bought a 66 pc. router bit set from www.woodline.com for 193.00 that includes shipping and was amazed to find out that they are made in the USA not the cheeper china stuff. Thought I'd pass it along to you if your intrested.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

How did you find out these bits were made in the USA?,on several other forums I have not read any thing good about the quality of these bits, and that they were made in Asia. I don't have any first hand knowledge.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

They were marked made in the USA right on the shank I hope that it wasn't false advertising on there part. They do look they are pretty good have yet to use them I'll get back to you on that once it gets warmed up outside to blasted cold yet to tinker in the shop.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Hey there guys and gals I found a good place for router bits I bought myself a little belated chrismas present. I bought a 66 pc. router bit set from www.woodline.com for 193.00 that includes shipping and was amazed to find out that they are made in the USA not the cheeper china stuff. Thought I'd pass it along to you if your intrested.



OK $193.00 US + S&H + tax... convert currency ... carry the 4 .... HEY! thats only $7,423.57 CDN! :sold: 

Sorry about that I just love picking on our Peso. 

Really now, I look forward to hearing your critique on theese bits.  

Cheers,
CB


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

My whole hearted apoligies to you guys and girls I gave some false info on these bits its been bothering me since Jerry said they aren't made in the USA. Well I contacted Woodline yesterday and found out that are made in Shanghai China I'm going to keep the set I hope that they work out if not I'll keep you posted on the matter. From now on I'll do more homework so this doesn't happen again. I am very sorry.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't worry about it Glenmore, mistakes happen. I just hope the bits work out well for you.
Oh and CB? You forgot to add the luxury tax... make it $8,139.13. (At least you get Canadian Tire money with it)


----------



## PoPnBuG (Mar 6, 2005)

Good tip, thanks!


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

New guy here, just got my first router last week, a Porter Cable 892, and now I'm shopping for a good starter bit set. I saw thw Woodline name on Amazon.com, and have been trying to find out more about them. 

Glenmore ,
I wondered how you like the Woodlines now that you've had time to use them? I'd like to hear more about the quality, etc. Thanks.

Ciao,
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

They work fine no problems at all with them. All the ones that I've used so far round over bits worked great and the chafers all worked well for me. There was no tear out or burning of the wood the wood that I have routed so far and used them a lot of times so I'd say they have past my tests.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Up date on the wood line router bits I've use several of them and I think it was the best investment I've made in a long time. They cut like a hot knife threw butter makes real crisp and clean moldings for me. I know wood line is going to see more buisness from me in the future can't beat the prices. On a majority of there prices.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

*Made in USA*



Glenmore said:


> They were marked made in the USA right on the shank I hope that it wasn't false advertising on there part. They do look they are pretty good have yet to use them I'll get back to you on that once it gets warmed up outside to blasted cold yet to tinker in the shop.


Back in the '60s (I know... the dark ages) the Pacific Rim countries, esp Japan, were having trouble breaking into the North American market. They were know for producing "cheap junk" and were having trouble outliving the image. To combat this the Japanese named several industrial areas "Can", "Usa" and "Eng". That way they could legally mark things "Made in Can" and ease sales pressure a bit.

Historical trivia. Sorry for the diversion. ..Doug


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Doug I didn't know that. Always nice to learn about how some of this stuff works.


----------



## paslou (Nov 25, 2005)

*router bits*

IMHO by far the best bits out there are made by Jesada followed by Katana you get what you pay for.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I believe the best value in router bits are those made by Whiteside. Made in America by an American co. Before its asked I have no affiliation of any kind with Whiteside.

Jerry


----------



## Idaho Bob (Dec 17, 2007)

Check this company out for USA made router bits, not a huge assortment but it's a start bamcarbide there located in the north west


----------

